

Ask HN / Review my startup: Clipik - lemalife

http://www.clipik.com<p>Clipik is a platform that provides crowdsourced-like video-editing services to all those consumers that<p>a) don't know how to DIY edit
b) don't have time to DIY edit and 
c) have a need for good video-editing services<p>It's perfect for young families, high school athletics, graduations, family reunions.  You send us your raw content and a skilled, freelance editor will convert that content into a concise, shareable highlight reel.<p>That is our initial target market as we know we solve a problem for those consumers.  As more and more photos and videos are generated (increased penetration in devices and user comfort with photos/videos) there will be an increased need for editing video on UGC.  There are additional markets that we can attack but we'd like to perfect our offering in our core market first.<p>Here is a little video that describes it better: http://vimeo.com/19500187<p>Would love to hear any feedback, see if people want to try us out or answer any questions.<p>Thank you kindly in advance!
Pablo
======
win_ini
How do you manage the freelance editors? Have you made a proprietary system to
help manage the images and video files?

~~~
lemalife
Editors apply to be part of our network so that we can ensure that they have
the required level of editing skills in order to make awesome videos. We have
a number of proprietary ways we handle the video and images on the backend
that make it easier for both the consumer and the editor.

